# Muddy Water Popper Dropper



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

The much needed and greatly appreciated recent rains have muddied our local streams and rivers. Monday, the fish were having a hard time seeing topwater poppers, so it seemed reasonable to give them a second target to munch on . . . . a tiny dropper fly. 

Tied on about 12 to 18 inches below the popper, the dropper fly sinks and settles down just as the fish are investigating the initial plop of the popper. Many times, the dropper gets snatched, sometimes the popper gets popped, and once in a while you get a "twofer".

Yesterday, the popper dropper was launched into action in New Braunfels, floating the popper along the color line separating the muddy water from the clear. Many fish approached and swirled on the popper, then backed off and bit the dropper. Some hit the popper, and occasionally two at a time fell victim to the tandem tempters.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

Awesome Mike. How do you have the dropper tied on, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Tie an improved clinch knot directly to the shank of the popper hook. It does not seem to interfere with the hook ups on the popper and is quick and easy to tie.


----------

